

Ask HN: How to sell an app making $350k a year? - ios_app_sale

We&#x27;ve got a very high profile app (iOS + Mac) that we&#x27;re potentially looking to sell but I&#x27;m at a total loss where we could find a potential buyer.<p>It&#x27;s generating about $350k a year ($1k a day avg). How would we go about finding a buyer for an app generating this sort of money?<p>If you&#x27;re interested in talking, feel free to email me at ios.app.sale.hn@gmail.com and I can provide more information.<p>The app name is intentionally kept secret as it&#x27;s quite well-known.
======
calcsam
Patrick McKenzie used a broker to sell Bingo Card Creator:

[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/585837620057350145](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/585837620057350145)
[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/585837902883454977](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/585837902883454977)

------
builtbybalance
Website brokers and such would be your best bet. Example feinternational.com
or anyone else that is reputable would be the best bet for you to sell your
app.

------
hawe
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588901)
flippa.com is mentioned in there, for example.

------
itl12
With that revenue, why sell it? Could you not hire someone to maintain? Just
curious.

